# Chewing up birds?



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

This morning my dad and i went out and shot a few doves. We left our pup (7 months old) in the truck,because we both thought it may be a little much for her since it is public land and there were alot of people abd shooting. We got back to the truck, let her out and threw one of the doves we had shot and had her go pick it up. But on the way ack she just wanted to chew it up. If you tell her no she might get the wrong idea about it and think we dont want her to do it. Keep in mind this is her first time with a real bird. She has plenty of experince with dummies but not real birds. What should we do about this?

Thanks Ridge


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Try freezing the birds and playing fetch with a frozen bird first for awhile, then move to unfrozen birds after she learns to bring them back to you fairly reliable. Most dogs don't chew on frozen birds too badly.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

She's young, so don't let the problem develop. I force my dogs so this isn't an issue. Many times they'll chew on a fresh, hot bird, but not one that's been dead a while. I wouldn't put her on the frozen birds. Keep them in your refrigerator, they'll be softer, and try those. If she persists, let her have no more birds until she has gone through at least a course on "holding" if not force. Don't let this become a habit. Many believe bird eaters can't be broken once confirmed, only controlled.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Problem solved.....

I froze a dove over night and she immediatley stopped chewing and brought them to me. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Redlegg: Not quite. The problem isn't solved until she's retrieving the hot fresh ones. Next try her on a refrigerated one, then a hot one again with a CC on her so YOU control the situation.


----------

